# cost of a landscaper?



## hewitt12 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello guys! What could be the cost of a good landscape designer?


----------



## heather25098 (Dec 11, 2011)

so far i know they charge it in different segments at initial stage they may charge the first hour $250 and then principal will be $200 and the associate will charge $75 there will be many more charge to be added. so its a costly thing i think.


----------

